# Fishing for specific recommendations



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

And, when I say specific, I mean specific...

I subscribe to a classical music magazine from Britain that reviews newly released discs. I try to keep about six months behind or more in my reading, because when I see a disc recommended I want to either 1) find it at my library system to preview it before I think about purchasing it, or 2) purchase it.

If I find it through the library, all well and good. But, if not, I hesitate to base a purchase merely on one review. So, the idea came to me to throw out some of these recommendations to see if anyone here has a comment on them.

So, I'll begin with this one:

Imogen Cooper: Mozart Piano Concerti 22 & 18










Any thoughts?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

All prior Mozart experience I've had with Cooper has been a delight...looks like a good pair of performances


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

What recordings of these do you have now, eh?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> What recordings of these do you have now, eh?


I don't know how you meant this, but I couldn't help hearing it as a nagging mother:

"Now, sonny, you know you already have that concerto. What do you want another one for?" :lol:

But, seriously, thanks. I checked through my discs and records. Currently I have no version of these on vinyl. But, I do have Daniel Han/Paul Freeman/Philharmonia on both (from the Brilliant Complete Mozart) and Annie Fischer/Wolfgang Sawallisch/Philharmonia on Seraphim for No 22 only.

No. 18 is apparently a bit of a rarity among Mozart concerti, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

kv466 said:


> All prior Mozart experience I've had with Cooper has been a delight...looks like a good pair of performances


As noted above, I already have these concertos on disc, but the review of this CD was so glowing that it caught my attention. A private reviewer at Amazon.uk was equally glowing in praise, especially on the rarer No 18, saying that the preparation between soloist and orchestra was extraordinary and, as a result, a number of nuances came out in the performance that are usually missed. He suggested buying copies and giving them to friends. (well...I don't think I'll go *that* far)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I have heard Cooper play Mozart - she's good. I have also heard Lili Kraus play many of the concertos; she is good, too - but her cohorts sometime aren't. Avoid the set with the "Vienna Festival Orchestra", which sounds unrehearsed (to put it kindly).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks folks.

Here's my next fishing expedition:

Beethoven Sym 7 & Triple Concerto - Haitink/LSO


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Here's my next fishing expedition:
> 
> Beethoven Sym 7 & Triple Concerto - Haitink/LSO


I am saving the whole topic of Beethoven cycles for a Blog in a few weeks - keep ypour eyes open.

I own the Haitink/LSO Beethoven cycle, which I downloaded at a very competitive price from eMusic. The edition Haitink uses is a recent one by *Jonathan Del Mar*, and the overall "unity of vision" for the cycle is *STRONG*.

The seventh is not my favourite of the lot (I much prefer his nos. 6 and 9), not to say Haitink mails it in (he never does). The important thing to note about the cycle (and again, this my opinion only) is the "tempi" he uses (no doubt, prescribed by Del Mar): Brisk to a fault, but not rushed. I think the seventh is better served by a slower attack... My favourite there (you will curse me) is Bernstein and the Boston Symphony recorded the day of Bernstein's last concert (Shameless plug: check out my ITYWLTMT blog on 19 August for a listen...) The Triple concerto is well done, and stands up well against the other version I own (Royal Philharmonic with Roll/Kantarow/Wallfisch /Howard Shelley conducts)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> I own the Haitink/LSO Beethoven cycle, which I downloaded at a very competitive price from eMusic.


Thanks for the suggestion. I usually don't download music because I like to own the jewel case and booklet that goes with it. But, in this case, I find the artwork so ugly, I might just copy you on that.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I usually don't download music because I like to own the jewel case and booklet that goes with it. But, in this case, I find the artwork so ugly, I might just copy you on that.


I found the booklet on line:
http://lso.co.uk/page/3314/Beethove...cial-Edition/81/-/LSO0098_Digital_Booklet.pdf


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Two more:










and










BBC Music Magazine recommended these - the fourth for the symphony, of course; the other disc primarily for the Serenade No 2.

Any opinions out there?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I downloaded the whole cycle, except for the Second symphony/Double concerto coupling. Good choices! The "cycle" completed by the Second serenade, Tragic overture and the Double concerto.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Today's fishing project:










Recommendation, anyone?


----------

